# Camoflauge???



## hnt-em-all (Jun 17, 2002)

Okay fellas, this is an easy one, right??? 

What kind of camo do you guys think is prudent when waterfowling?

I'm looking for comfort, ability to blend in with the surroundings, fields and such, and durability.

Thanks again and have another one on me! :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Shadow Grass!!!!!!!


----------



## hnt-em-all (Jun 17, 2002)

Cool, shadow grass sounds wicked. I'll have to check that out in my catalogs.

Do you guys in ND get into the waders and such, or just mainly go with good bibs and warm jackets?

Thanks a million!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I'll second the shadow grass nod. There's a lot of good patterns to choose from these days but I like SG best.

For field hunting just bibs and jackets, for hunting ducks over water I'll throw on the waders. A good 4 in 1 parka is great to have because it gives you different options for different weather conditions. Clothing is one of the most important things when hunting. The good stuff will keep you warm and dry and in the field. With the bad stuff you'll often find yourself going home early on days when you should be in the blind. There's some good deals, but generally you're going to get what you paid for.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I personally like pants better than bibs for hunting. I have a pair of uninsulated pants that are big enough to get heavier clothes on underneath, and waterproof pants come in handy for late season pheasant hunts.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I wear pants more often than bibs too. The only time I really wear bibs is when it's real cold out and I need them in addition to my pants. One of the greatest purchases I've ever made in regards to hunting clothes is a pair of belgian winter long johns. I got them out of Herter's when they use to carry some aremy surplus items. I'll tell you what, you throw these on under any pair of pants and you'll be roasty toasty all day. I think I got them for like $14. Real thick pile lined...they're sweet.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This will be my 7th Season Sporting all Fall Flight.

Fall Flight Website

I like the pattern the best IMO. I prefer to use non-waterproof material. So I can get the fabric to fade and not look shiny. I spent a lot of time laying in the decoys and on the edges of weeds, and I know it works.

I bought the jacket for $65 through Herter's and still wear it. The bibs I picked up at Scheels (when they were closing out FF  ), for $85.

I do wear an undershirt of Shadow Grass, and a Shadow Grass hat.

This is what I wear at least 30 days/year.....and I love it! :strapped:

If I could wear it to work I would.


----------

